# Need Help Finding Right Paint Color



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Does any one make Chrysler engine blue in acrilyc???? I'm currently working on 4 Dodge cars/trucks and am in need of Chrysler engine blue.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors makes it in an enamel and lacquer. They do not offer it as an acrylic (but I do not like their acrylics much, especially the metallics). If you are uber fussy, get a jar of the enamel and then match it to the acrylic model paints available. You might compare it to some of the Tamiya and Gunze shades


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've done just that at a local hobbyshop this past weekend, but no luck. Maybe I'll try an acrilyc paint that craft stores carry.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not just use the enamel? I still prefer solvent based paints for a lot of jobs. I wouldn't use the Craft stuff on a model car engine myself.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For the simple reason acrilyc paints are a whole lot easier to clean up and they are non-toxic.
Anyway I went to a Fred Meyer store this afternoon and found a color that comes very close to what I need, Delta Ceramcoat copen blue.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool you found a decent match. I never bought into the notion that acrylics were easier to clean up than other paints. You still need to clean the brush with something, and water is a poor thinner for acrylics so you should be using some sort of solvent like alcohol or lacquer thinner in them anyway. Toxicity is moot unless you drink liquid paint, and acrylic paints are not, necessarily "non toxic" either.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've been useing acrilycs for close to 15 years now and have had no ill efects thinning them with water. And alcohol is for cleaning up painting booboos, as for laquer thinners they are not meant for acrilycs because acrilycs are water based paints and not laquer or enamel based paints.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to airbrush Polly S paints and liked them a lot. I don't airbrush much anymore and can't say I like brush painting with acrylics. They goop up quickly and are tough to get out of a brush. I'll usually clean with alky then water then paint thinner. Must be missing something. 

The current crop of lacquers are awesome. I'll use them whenever possible. If there is a downside, it would have to be the fumes. My spraybooth is the great outdoors so not a problem. For apartment dwellers, there could be a problem. In some neighborhoods, spraying oil based paints might get you a visit from the EPA or worse.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I've been useing acrilycs for close to 15 years now and have had no ill efects thinning them with water. And alcohol is for cleaning up painting booboos, as for laquer thinners they are not meant for acrilycs because acrilycs are water based paints and not laquer or enamel based paints.


lacquer thinner is a great thinner for many (not all) acrylics. Its somewhat of a universal thinner. It is also a great thinner for enamels. I thin Tamiya acrylics 50/50 or more when airbrushing. The only acrylics I really thin with water are Vallejo's. I think Poly Scale with alcohol. I like some acrylic paints, but am not adverse to using enamels or lacquers as they still offer a lot of advantages over acrylics in specific instances.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The main reason I prefer acrylics over enamels or laquers is the lack of harmful fumes, and they are much easier to clean up, they are for me anyway.


----------

